# How tall will these Crypts grow??



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm building an aquascaped NPT (36" x 12" x 20"H) (91 x 30 x 50H cm) that will host some species of Crypts. Lighting is a 2x 49W T5HO fixture at about 3" above the surface, soil is regular potting soil.

I understand Crypts have different growth height depending on light... so please can you give some insight as to what the expected order of growth would be (ie from shortest to tallest) with my conditions. Basically, I dont want to put the tallest grower in front of a shorter plant...

The order from short to tall "i think" will be is:

1) Crypt. Lutea 
2) Crypt. Green Gecko
3) Crypt. Undulata
4) Crypt. Wendtii green

Any ideas?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

C. lutea (walkeri), can, if fertilized well and crowded, reach heights close to 20 inches. C. wendtii, green gecko is probably the most compact of the three but if crowded might start reaching for the surface. if kept in an open area, it stays quite low, around 5 inches. C. wendtii green can probably reach 20 inches high, but only if crowded. 

Keep them all uncrowded and well lit, and none of them will get a foot high.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi f1ea,

I agree, my C. walkeri 'Lutea' put up leaves that went to the top of my 30 gallon at 16" tall.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i have wendtii green reaching the top of my 125, but is very compact thats probably why


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok, so it seems its mostly a matter of light (ie crowding). It is very important to get these crypts at the right place, because removing an established crypt from a soil tank is ainkille  !!

So maybe we can say: 1) Green Gecko 2) Undulata 3) Lutea 4) Wendtii green

Thanks!


----------

